# Some of the angora ferrets and kits :D



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

Been a while so I thought I would share a few pictures of some of our angora ferrets and kits we bred this year. :flrt:

Fallow


Mustang


Van Weasel


Evie


Jubilee


And Ruffles


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw, you've got some beautiful ferrets there! :flrt:

I love this one! What a face! :flrt:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh, my, god.
Cutest things ever!


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I have never seen an angora ferret before but I suddenly feel that I need one in my life!
:flrt:


----------



## izz (Aug 1, 2013)

I think I have just fallen in love :flrt:


----------



## MacAoidh (Mar 3, 2013)

Super cute ;-)


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

Their so cute :flrt:


----------



## Charlie BRB (Jul 31, 2013)

I've been looking into getting one of these to join my two crazy boys, yours by far, are the best I've seen in the UK :flrt:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Van weasel is an amazing name for a ferret lol


----------



## rosieboobean (Jun 20, 2010)

Beauties :flrt: xxxx


----------



## aliburke (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh these are awesome! :flrt:


----------



## rosieboobean (Jun 20, 2010)

You had some fab kits this year xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Snugglesuk (Jan 6, 2014)

OMG i must stay off the ferret threads!! They are adorable. My son has always wanted a ferret, but we found one once and put it in a box.It was all teeth and claws and frightened me :blush:


----------

